

Bugs in trading software cost Knight Capital $440M - dons
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-02/knight-says-losses-from-trading-breakdown-are-440-million.html?ref

======
debacle
No matter how skilled you are, trading on the market is a bit like playing
with fire. Not a big fire, but still a fire.

Technology is turning that fire into a flamethrower. A lot of companies are
going to get burned in next five years, but many others are going to vastly
succeed.

